# Help!



## hooah121045 (Nov 15, 2012)

I plan on retiring in Cancun in January 2013. So much outdated/confusing info out there re: length of stay and FM-3 visa application. Can anyone answer the following:

1. What is the permitted length of stay on a valid passport?
2. Where can the latest/greatest FM-3 info and application be found?

Thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

hooah121045 said:


> I plan on retiring in Cancun in January 2013. So much outdated/confusing info out there re: length of stay and FM-3 visa application. Can anyone answer the following:
> 
> 1. What is the permitted length of stay on a valid passport?
> 2. Where can the latest/greatest FM-3 info and application be found?
> ...


:welcome:

There is a current, extensive discussion on this forum about Mexico's immigration rules and recent changes and I think you will be helped by reading through it and following some of the links provided, etc. 

Best of luck.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

There is a lawyer in Playa del Carmen who deals with immigration issues. He's posted about these latest changes. I don't know him but you could maybe contact him if you want extra help: Contact - My Mexican Lawyer


----------



## hooah121045 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, Eagles


----------



## hooah121045 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, Longford


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

I do agree with Longford to read through the latest discussions about the new immigration laws though it can get confusing. We will be following you shortly but to Lake Chapala and so we're very interested in knowing the requirements. We think we'll be ok. Since last week's posting of the new laws, there have been added information/clarifications. If you have sufficient earnings or savings/retirement funds, you'll probably be ok but don't quote me lol. We're still trying to figure out how much earnings is required for a couple. Good luck; moving to another country is a great adventure.


----------



## hooah121045 (Nov 15, 2012)

on the way out the door but, what are the monthly income requirements now for both single/married?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

You're best to read up as there are several options other than monthly earnings. For an individual, it's approx. $1,900 US (based on a multiplication of Mexico's minimum wage). For a couple, I don't know. I'm not that well informed but I'm trying.


----------

